# Open cart ? good? or bad?



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Is open cart any good? you can go to there site and view the demo of the store front with tha shoping cart, and also the admin area, I kinda like the feel of it to be honest,

So anyone you opencart with their online stores? 

any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

It can be good. I use one. Check a few out and find one that fits your needs. There are a few free ones. Down load and give them a test drive. Hey you have nothing to loose but a day or two.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

opencart.com this is the one i will be using seems pretty sweet and smoth,


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

zencart and magento are all very good


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you use open cart don't get sucked into upgrading every time they release a new version,, this cart is developing rapidly and the new releases tend to be a bit buggy, with the fast development you don't see a lot of templates out there,, the current release seems very stable so I would say 1.4.9.1 is a great release


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

well I it. Will be in a custom design,that I was going to get done and that's tha cart he uses,the demo seems great


----------



## apparel-printing (Nov 4, 2010)

Buechee said:


> It can be good. I use one. Check a few out and find one that fits your needs. There are a few free ones. Down load and give them a test drive. Hey you have nothing to loose but a day or two.


I appreciate your thinking...... I too think nearly the same way.... if there is provided a demo version of a software then seller should worry not the buyer.


----------

